# Coronavirus Passport



## Mike (Apr 5, 2021)

Big discussions about this subject on the radio phone-in
programme this morning, interesting comments, most are
for, but a few not for and one lady was so angry that she
could hardly speak about it.

My opinion for what it's worth is, a passport type document
for normal life, is a waste of time, what retail business that is
opening for the first time in several months is going to refuse
a cash sale because of no paper, especially pubs, who have been
closed for almost a year now!

After a few weeks of mediocre business, the idea will die locally.

It might work for air travel and foreign holidays.

Mike.


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 5, 2021)

It seems certain that they will be needed to access sporting events and concerts in Wales but as we get a signed card showing when we were vaccinated no need to set up a vast expensive database.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 5, 2021)

I hope the idea does die, because IMO it sets up a divide.

Never should a system exist where it pits one against another, and definitely no system should exist where the underlying intent is to sway and bully people into doing something outside of their comfort zone, i.e., being vaccinated in this case.

I'm grateful that hubby and I aren't big on mingling with others outside of immediate family and close friends, because I can't imagine feeling pressured to conform with the crowd.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 5, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I hope the idea does die, because IMO it sets up a divide.
> 
> Never should a system exist where it pits one against another, and definitely no system should exist where the underlying intent is to sway and bully people into doing something outside of their comfort zone, i.e., being vaccinated in this case.
> 
> I'm grateful that hubby and I aren't big on mingling with others outside of immediate family and close friends, because I can't imagine feeling pressured to conform with the crowd.


You described the two (or more) political party system perfectly.    

Tony


----------



## Don M. (Apr 5, 2021)

Unless/Until the vast majority get vaccinated, having to carry some sort of "document" proving vaccination is a real possibility....especially if this virus mutates, and the numbers of those infected continue to rise.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2021)

Lots of talk about using it here for large gatherings, wedding venues, restaurants, etc...

My state has an app for the iPhone that allows you to scan your vaccine and testing information as you enter a venue but it has some bugs to be worked out.  The app also would capture enough information to be useful in contact tracing.

For now, I carry my vaccination card just in case proof of vaccination is required for some reason.

I have mixed feelings about creating a divide between the vax and the anti-vax people but I'm inclined to support the vaxers.

_“You are free to choose, but you are not free to alter the consequences of your decisions.”_ - Ezra Taft Benson


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

I tend to agree with @Mike.  Vaccine passports will likely fizzle quickly unless countries require them in hopes of limiting invasions of new waves and variants.  

My friends and family across the US plus Toronto are already making plans to gather with our vaccinated  and soon-to-be-vaccinated friends and family.      

I can't imagine that cruise ships will permit people to board unless they've tested negative within 48 hours of boarding or can show proof of full vaccination.


----------



## charry (Apr 5, 2021)

I think it’s disgraceful.....it will never work......as 35 percent have not had the vaccine ....


----------



## chic (Apr 5, 2021)

A vaccine passport is the beginning of the end of freedom and of life as we have known and cherished it. If people continue to comply with these ridiculous demands over a virus that has a death rate of .23 percent in those over eighty and .05 in those under 70 you're contributing to the imprisonment of the unvaccinated for the rest of their lives. It's a crime against humanity in the making.

It ends when we say it does.

I used to be openminded about the vaccine, but this move has flipped me over to the other side, a place where I never thought I'd be. If they even try this vaccine passport stuff in the U.S. there will be another summer of bloodshed and civil unrest the likes of which we have never seen.

Just stop complying.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

According to Johns Hopkins University, which has been tracking Covid statistics from the beginning, the case mortality rate for Covid is *1.8% in the US* and the *UK is 2.9%*.

https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/data/mortality


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 5, 2021)

I think many countries will demand some form of evidence of vaccination before allowing tourists to enter. Thailand which is a popular destination for Swedes is talking about mass vaccination of the inhabitants of Phuket island and then opening up Phuket next season for fully vaccinated tourists.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 5, 2021)

StarSong said:


> According to Johns Hopkins University, which has been tracking Covid statistics from the beginning, the case mortality rate for Covid is *1.8% in the US* and the *UK is 2.9%*.
> 
> https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/data/mortality


Still around a 98% survival rate.

And I remember a controversy last year about covid being named a cause of death if someone who died of a heart attack, for example, tested positive for covid within 30 days prior, and right up to the day they were admitted to a hospital. Do you know if those deaths were taken out of the statistics?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> *Still around a 98% survival rate.*
> 
> And I remember a controversy last year about covid being named a cause of death if someone who died of a heart attack, for example, tested positive for covid within 30 days prior, and right up to the day they were admitted to a hospital. Do you know if those deaths were taken out of the statistics?


Yes, but a 2% death rate is lousy odds no matter how you slice it. 

From what I've read, "excess deaths" over the past 13-14 months support the theory that for every overstated Covid death there was at least one understated death due to Covid, so the numbers net out accurately.

p.s. I know someone who died of a heart attack a couple of weeks after having had Covid. Covid was NOT listed as a contributing cause of death, though his widow believes that with the timing so close, it was at least partially to blame.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

Boris has now implied in his speech today that unless we have a take up of 85% plus of under 50's accepting the vaccination, clubs, cinemas and pubs will remain closed...as well as large venues and travel abroad..

What use is it of  the majority of over 60's all having been vaccinated to be able to have their freedom returned to them /us .. if the under 50's dont achieve over 85%.. no-one will be able to live their life again still..and also he went on to infer that mask wearing and social distancing  will go on for at least another year, despite his promise of it all ending in June

I'm so sick of this man.., and his party , this is beginning to look like some kind of money making exercise..

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/index.html


sorry, gotta watch I don't wander into Political discussion here...


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 5, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Boris has now implied in his speech today that unless we have a take up of 85% plus of under 50's accepting the vaccination, clubs, cinemas and pubs will remain closed...as well as large venues and travel abroad..
> 
> What use is it of  the majority of over 60's all having been vaccinated to be able to have their freedom returned to them /us .. if the under 50's dont achieve over 85%.. no-one will be able to live their life again still..and also he went on to infer that mask wearing and social distancing  will go on for at least another year, despite his promise of it all ending in June
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t be concerned.Most of that article had nothing to do with what Boris said and it is the Daily Mail which couldn’t write anything positive if they tried.
It was a scaremongering article based on speculation.Designed to depress.Infection rates are plummeting and it can’t all be down to vaccination.
If Boris tries to back down there will be revolution.We can’t live in fear of new waves and variants for a virus that has a greater than 99% recovery rate.I was on a standing room only train last week.Still healthy.
I am confident about my cricket trips to England.Not so about seeing anything in Wales.Yet....


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 6, 2021)

chic said:


> A vaccine passport is the beginning of the end of freedom and of life as we have known and cherished it. If people continue to comply with these ridiculous demands over a virus that has a death rate of .23 percent in those over eighty and .05 in those under 70 you're contributing to the imprisonment of the unvaccinated for the rest of their lives. It's a crime against humanity in the making.
> 
> It ends when we say it does.
> 
> ...


You do realize that over half a million people have died in the United States from this virus, don't you, besides all those unnumbered folks who have been left with ongoing and probably lifelong consequences of the disease, and those who recovered, but endured terrible suffering while ill from the virus?

More Americans have died of covid than died in WWII.


----------



## Mike (Apr 6, 2021)

Another more advanced debate on the radio this morning,
several business people were interviewed, two women were
asked if they will police this!

One who is a landlady of a village pub said no that she wouldn't,
as the only business that she will be allowed to do is outside in the
beer garden, selling through a window, and any request for proof
will only alienate any and all customers.

The second lady is the owner of a shop in a large town, I didn't get
the kind of stock she carried, but I suspect clothes, she will not ask
for proof either as people don't seem to want to discuss the vaccine
situation and if they have had it, where she is there are illegals, who
have managed to cross the channel and that could be a reason for
her attitude, but I suspect that they are reflecting the general thoughts
of all business.

Mike.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 6, 2021)

Irrespective of whether or not it is required in the UK, I'm pretty sure that some form of "covid passport" will be required for international travel.  If we choose to travel to other countries, we must obey their rules, not our own. If another country requires proof of vaccination, then we must be able to provide that proof.


----------



## Mike (Apr 6, 2021)

You are correct Capt Lightning, if we travel to South America,
we have to prove that we have had a Yellow Fever shot, the
Caribbean has other requirements like Malaria shots, so this
virus will require something similar on a Global basis, people
will or should want to be vaccinated to prolong their own life.

Mike.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 6, 2021)

chic said:


> It ends when we say it does.


I wholeheartedly agree.  From a health standpoint, getting vaccinated is probably a prudent idea but my inclination is to then lock the card in a file and skip any sort of government "travel papers" scheme.


----------



## Dana (Apr 6, 2021)

Totally agree with coronavirus passports and anything else that will make life safer for me and my family. 

I want to get back to my travels and activities quick smart


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 6, 2021)

Mike said:


> You are correct Capt Lightning, if we travel to South America,
> we have to prove that we have had a Yellow Fever shot, the
> Caribbean has other requirements like Malaria shots, so this
> virus will require something similar on a Global basis, people
> ...


So just another stamp on your regular passport. Only about half of us Americans have one of those as a good 50% never travel abroad. Most of us only get 2-3 weeks of vacation time a year, and there's a lot to see right here. 

So I imagine we'd all get a "digital stamp" embedded on the magnetic stripe on the back of our I.D.s or drivers licenses, or be issued some sort of new card - maybe a sort of health card embedded with a whole slew of medical identifiers; epilepsy, diabetes, mental health issues, blood type, insurance info, next of kin, DNR, etc.

I'd say we're ripe for it.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> ...
> 
> So I imagine we'd all get a "digital stamp" embedded on the magnetic stripe on the back of our I.D.s or drivers licenses, or be issued some sort of new card - maybe a sort of health card embedded with a whole slew of medical identifiers; epilepsy, diabetes, mental health issues, blood type, insurance info, next of kin, DNR, etc.
> 
> I'd say we're ripe for it.



It will never fly in the US.   Based on the current bruhaha over voter ID in Georgia, a vaccine passport would by extension of the objectors' thinking be considered racist ...much more complicated to get a vaccine passport than a voter ID.

Before anyone takes umbrage at the political nature of the post, it is much less to do with politics ...and please don't take it there... than the logistics of the poor in obtaining a vaccine passport.


----------



## timoc (Apr 6, 2021)

The jab is saving lives, many, many millions of them. A momentary prick in the arm could save yours, if you haven't had it, don't tit about, get it done, passport or not.


----------

